# Solved: Cubase/expression maps: How to record key switches?



## JohannesR (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys.

I know there are a lot of guys heavily into expression maps here. How do you record key switches? For some reason, when I noodle around with my keyboard and switch articulation from, say, legato to staccato - then the note in the expression map area does not get recorded. Is this by design, or is it something I can do to fix it? It would be much better if the key switch got recorded as well.


----------



## Jem7 (Aug 29, 2013)

You need to select to notes on piano roll and place correct articulations after you recording. Keyswitches are not recorded when using expression maps.


----------



## JohannesR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Cubase/expression maps: How to record key switches?*

I was afraid that would be the answer. Too bad, really. It's so much faster to just record them as opposed to having to manually edit them.


----------



## Rob (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Cubase/expression maps: How to record key switches?*

I'm not sure, I'll look at it later, it seems to me that it could be done...


----------



## rgames (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Cubase/expression maps: How to record key switches?*

Expression map changes definitely are recorded along with the other MIDI data in real time.

You need to use the remote keys - they're defined over on the bottom left of the expression map setup dialog box. I set mine to start at C-2 and use a second midi controller (Novation Zero) to send those articulation changes (because, of course, the keyboard doesn't go that low).

rgames


----------



## Rob (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Cubase/expression maps: How to record key switches?*

just tried and it works fine here... I have created a map, assigning a different channel to different articulations. Then via the "set remote keys" button I have given the lowest key I want to use for the keyswitches, choose an appropriate name for the artics, set every art to "direction" so they remain active until a different keyswitch is pressed. As I record and keyswitch between arts I hear the patches change and they play back correctly... when I look in the key editor of the track, they are not visible as notes, and rightly so I believe, so they won't appear in the score should you open it... they are correctly visible if you open a "articulations/dynamics" lane below the piano roll... and you can still drag and adjust them if you need... works quite well really


----------



## apessino (Aug 29, 2013)

Jem7 @ Thu Aug 29 said:


> You need to select to notes on piano roll and place correct articulations after you recording. Keyswitches are not recorded when using expression maps.



Wha? They record just fine for me! I have expression maps on absolutely EVERYTHING. I could not live without them. :D


----------



## JohannesR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Cubase/expression maps: How to record key switches?*



rgames @ Thu Aug 29 said:


> Expression map changes definitely are recorded along with the other MIDI data in real time.
> 
> You need to use the remote keys - they're defined over on the bottom left of the expression map setup dialog box. I set mine to start at C-2 and use a second midi controller (Novation Zero) to send those articulation changes (because, of course, the keyboard doesn't go that low).
> 
> rgames



That´s what I do almost exactly (I use a Steinberg CMC-PD controller to trigger KS at C-2). But they do not get recorded. I have to check out if there is some strange preferences setting somewhere. I am on 7.0.5, by the way.

Edit: Ok, solved!

Here is what caused the confusion about expression maps:

- Keyswitches DO get recorded IF you record AND play at least one note in addition to the keyswitch. If you record keyswitches only, Cubase will not make a part in the project window - as if you did not press anything at all. You can record KS information alone only IF you are overdubbing a take. Trying to make a small chunk before the midi part does not work - it has to be on top of an existing midi part.

- When you press a KS it does not show up as activity on the midi monitor.

So, if you want to record a part with only KS information, one has to draw a midi part first - and then record the KS. Pretty illogical in my book!

Thanks for the helps, guys! It seems like there are a lot of guys who thinks that KS can not be recorded. I asked on the Steinberg forum as well.


----------

